# Stevens X8 in Wiesbaden gestohlen



## xas (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

leider ist heute am 04.10.2008 mein *STEVENS X8* in *Wiesbaden* am Marktplatz zwischen 11.15 Uhr und 12.25 Uhr gestohlen worden. Ich hatte das Rad mit vielen hochwertigen Parts (XTR, Tune, Thomson...) umgebaut. Leider war das auch der letzte Jahrgang der schöneren X8 Rahmen, bevor Hydroforming eingeführt wurde (ich hatte extra noch dieses Rahmenmodell gesucht). Das Rad war mein Trainingsrad und Autoersatz...

Vielleicht sieht es jemand, in der jetztigen Konfiguration fallen die goldenen Parts und die XTR Felgenbremse gegenüber der Standardkonfiguration auf.

STEVENS X8
Rahmenhöhe 55 cm
Farbe Scharz
Modell 2005
Ursprüngliche Ausstattung komplett Shimano XT/Mavic Felgen 
mit Dual Control Brems-/Schalthebeln.

*Umrüstungen: *
- XTR Felgenbremsen und Bremshebel (Titangrau)
- XT Rapidfire Schalthebel mit goldenen Schrauben
- Deus Next XC Carbon Flatbar
- Ritchy WCS Griffe
- Tune Lenkerhörnchen RH1 in Schwarz
- goldene Tune Schnellspanner AC 16/17
- Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
- Selle Italia SLR Sattel
- XTR Clickpedalen
- schwarze Flaschenhalterschrauben am Rahmen
- goldene Schrauben beim Umwerfer

Meine e-mail: [email protected]





Ich habe das ganze auch unter "Sonstige Bikethemen" gepostet, das Doppelposting hoffe ich, ist in diesem Fall zu entschuldigen.


----------

